# 2019 - ghosts



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

This year will be ghosts. Ghosts, phantoms, specters, and spirits.

Before my mom passed, she gave me things she said I simply MUST use for Halloween ... this old nightgown included. It makes me happy to include her in my creations.

Scary music, lights and sounds ... I'm going to keep track how many people refuse to approach the house. More candy for me! 

(Actually, my wife said she'd stay down at the street to make sure everyone gets candy, regardless.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one striking (and creepy) looking face! The gown is perfect for her.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That will scare for sure and your Mom had good Spook taste


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

She looks very scary that is for sure.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Can't go wrong with the classics! The gown is a good fit and adds some creep factor to the prop.


----------



## costumetiger (Apr 2, 2019)

That's really quite well done. Nightgowns perfect


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Love the face, those eyes are penetrating! Your Mom would be proud of you, Doc.&#128521;


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Your Mom would be proud of you, Doc.&#128521;


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

More ghosts ... still working on the details ...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're ghoulishly gorgeous, Doc!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Omg, those are awesome! Nicely done and very detailed!! 

I love what you did with them.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks gang. I bought the mannequins I’m using on Walmart online. I got a male one a couple of months ago for theses props, and a female one just a week ago or so. Each one was complete, with base, and less than $40. Delivered free. I couldn’t make some of these ghosts without them. I made a couple more and will post images as soon as I get them to Flickr.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those ghosts are ghoulishly scary and mesmerizing at the same time. Very unique, I'm impressed!&#128128;


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

A couple more spooks









And this year, in keeping with the theme, I bought some inexpensive goody bags and painted two dots on each one to create little ghosts.



It's all coming together ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're going to have one hell of a display with these creatures. Nice touch with the eyed goodie bags, too.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

your ghosts are very evocative. nicely done!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I agree with Roxy, those eyes on the treat bags are putting you over the top. I am in love with the wonky eyed ghastly ghost, I have a soft spot for wonky eyes. I hope you have a HUGE turn out, you are super creative James, I love what you do. I hope it sets the trend for the new year for you, you deserve some joy.:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks gang. I'm really getting into the "spirit" of it now. (Address all complaints about bad puns in triplicate to someone who cares)

I set up the projector last night. I got it from AtmosFX. It came with a small projection screen (which is perfect for the window I'm using) and a SD disc with some really great Halloween clips. It's more expensive than some of the ones you can find out there, but I had bonus points, so it made it much more affordable ... and I have to say it's worth it. The projector is easy to setup and run. No glitches. No trying to figure out what the instructions are trying say because they were translated into English from Korean in China. It's going to look great.

If I have time tonight, I'll start setting up the lighting. Still a little wary of the weather, so I'll wait to put out some of the ghosts for a day or so.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I got the pictures from Halloween up on my Wix site ... see the address in the tagline, and below.

It's not the best haunt I've done, but seeing as how it was setup in an hour, and corners were cut, and plans couldn't be followed, and ill-natured fairies were against me, it wasn't bad. It's amazing how the simple phrase "watch out for lunging ghosts" fills ToTs with dread.

https://jameswright460.wixsite.com/halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know what, it may have been simplified (we had the same issue with weather, too), but it was a great looking display. The ghosts were top notch and you looked faaaabulous, dahling, as a ghost buster:jol:


----------

